# Where's the Tach wire?



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys quick question. Well I bought a 92 Nissan sentra XE and im in the process of installing an after market tachometer, but im having trouble finding the tach wire. Ive found the ECU cluster under the dash and have made connections to the blue/white stripe wire, and the blue/orange sripe wire. None worked. My tach works because the lighting is working but no tach signal. Any advice?

Oh here is a link to the tach I bought:

eBay Motors: 5" SILVER CARBON 7 COLOR RPM TACHOMETER GAUGE INTEGRA (item 190102361177 end time Apr-18-07 16:05:24 PDT)


Here are a few pics of the Green/yellow strip wire I found under the hood, but I wanna make sure this is the tach wire before I go connecting anything.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t200/tgrice88/IMAG0001.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t200/tgrice88/IMAG0003.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t200/tgrice88/IMAG0002.jpg


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

The tach wire from the ECU is the blue/black wire. Try splicing into that one.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> The tach wire from the ECU is the blue/black wire. Try splicing into that one.



Ok I'll try that one today and see if it works, thanks.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> The tach wire from the ECU is the blue/black wire. Try splicing into that one.


I found no Blue/black stripe wire. Maybe I missed it but i looked pretty good for it.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

tgrice88 said:


> I found no Blue/black stripe wire. Maybe I missed it but i looked pretty good for it.


Maybe our cars are different? Here is a pic of the wire. I chopped it to route the end to my cluster.









If you check all the wires coming out of the ECU (near the floor under your dash) you'll find that this one goes to a wiring harness in the kick panel behind the HVAC controls. Are you using the info from the tach install sticky? There is a (heated) discussion about how it's easier to just splice into the ECU tach signal wire that is INSIDE the car than having to go through the engine bay.


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

94 Sentra Tach Wiring...

Here is inside location of tach wire. It might NOT work with aftermarket tach though.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

JerryB said:


> 94 Sentra Tach Wiring...
> 
> Here is inside location of tach wire. It might NOT work with aftermarket tach though.


Is this where to splice the blue/black wire. Cause if so I was cutting into the wrong wire harness.


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

Thats what I did connecting cluster with tach. Thats why I'm not sure about aftermarket one working.


----------

